# I passed!!!!



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I am now a Journeyman plumber!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats !


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

Johns_TPS said:


> I am now a Journeyman plumber!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

That is awesome news. Good for you.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Congratulations 😊


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> I am now a Journeyman plumber!



Well done sir. Well done indeed!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

A good feeling it is getting that license in hand. Congratulations! Next is your masters exam!


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone!



Best Darn Sewer said:


> A good feeling it is getting that license in hand. Congratulations! Next is your masters exam!


We don't have masters exam here. Red Seal Journeyman certificate allows you to work anywhere in Canada


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent, awesome, congratulations. ....


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have masters exam here. Red Seal Journeyman certificate allows you to work anywhere in Canada


Same here, you pay 200$ and your a master.:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Zombie808 (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## clnstex (Mar 16, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## JayAre (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations buddy, nice to see another east coaster on here, even if it is Newfoundland  lol


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

JayAre said:


> Congratulations buddy, nice to see another east coaster on here, even if it is Newfoundland  lol


Thanks- Where are you from?


----------



## JayAre (Mar 5, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> Thanks- Where are you from?


Im from Nova Scotia. Ive done my entire trade in Alberta though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

JayAre said:


> Im from Nova Scotia. Ive done my entire trade in Alberta though.


 @JayAre Where in Nova Scotia? My family's from Guysborough. I was born in Ontario but moved back as soon as I had kids. Lived in Cape Breton for about 11 years. I'd still be there if i could've found work. Been here over 2 years but still get homesick.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm originally from the South-west coast of Newfoundland, near Port Aux Basques, did my first year of training in Newfoundland but all my work experience has been in Alberta. Except for one year that I spent doing commercial plumbing to broaden my skills base my entire career has been camps. It has been interesting to say the least.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

gardenparty said:


> I'm originally from the South-west coast of Newfoundland, near Port Aux Basques, did my first year of training in Newfoundland but all my work experience has been in Alberta. Except for one year that I spent doing commercial plumbing to broaden my skills base my entire career has been camps. It has been interesting to say the least.


I always said I'd move anywhere for work as long as I could bring my family, which ruled out camps. It came down to Saskatchewan or Newfoundland. Just happened to get the job offer in St. John's first. We miss Nova Scotia but love it here and it's a bonus that we can still see the North Atlantic.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job. They can never take that away............


----------



## JayAre (Mar 5, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> @JayAre Where in Nova Scotia? My family's from Guysborough. I was born in Ontario but moved back as soon as I had kids. Lived in Cape Breton for about 11 years. I'd still be there if i could've found work. Been here over 2 years but still get homesick.


Im from New Glasgow. Im actually home right now for my vacation lol.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Congrats. I take my louisiana JP test thos sat. Then im taking the masters next test date after i pass the JP. There is no certain amount of time you have i between testing for the masters. I hear the masters is way easier to pass.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats !!!....Independence Day


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The Plumber Man said:


> Congrats. I take my louisiana JP test thos sat. Then im taking the masters next test date after i pass the JP. There is no certain amount of time you have i between testing for the masters. I hear the masters is way easier to pass.


Most people fail the hands on JP test in Louisiana the first time they take it, though it is a fairly easy test if you follow the instructions carefully and know the code. They give you 30 minutes and a box of either Schedule 40 or ABS fittings and pipe, and specifications to layout the DWV for a fake bathroom. 

The master's test I found to be a hard test. Portions of it were easy, like the business law section, but they give you lots of ISOs - one in particular for a large restaurant - and a bunch of fixture unit questions. Fortunately, I passed the first go round. 

Good luck on Saturday!


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Cajunhiker said:


> Most people fail the hands on JP test in Louisiana the first time they take it, though it is a fairly easy test if you follow the instructions carefully and know the code. They give you 30 minutes and a box of either Schedule 40 or ABS fittings and pipe, and specifications to layout the DWV for a fake bathroom.
> 
> The master's test I found to be a hard test. Portions of it were easy, like the business law section, but they give you lots of ISOs - one in particular for a large restaurant - and a bunch of fixture unit questions. Fortunately, I passed the first go round.
> 
> Good luck on Saturday!


Thanks.. Im hopeful. Working on the formula for a 45° offset now. Kinda know how to do it but showing it on paper the way THEY want is the issue.
I also heard the want you to lay a 2" tee on its back for the tub vent on one of the lay outs and im assuming plug the p-trap into the end of the tee and swing it to catch the tub.
One question is on the hand threading the pipe
Is 13 threads or 14 the proper thread count when hand threading gas pipe? Assuming its 3/4 or 1/2


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Good job congratulations!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations. Remember it doesn't matter what your score was in the field you have to do it 100%.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The Plumber Man said:


> Thanks.. Im hopeful. Working on the formula for a 45° offset now. Kinda know how to do it but showing it on paper the way THEY want is the issue. I also heard the want you to lay a 2" tee on its back for the tub vent on one of the lay outs and im assuming plug the p-trap into the end of the tee and swing it to catch the tub. One question is on the hand threading the pipe Is 13 threads or 14 the proper thread count when hand threading gas pipe? Assuming its 3/4 or 1/2


Yea, part of the hands on is you have to calculate the offset of two pipes hanging on the wall. You can use a calculator. Don't forget to add an inch for your two fittings. 

Yes, if I remember correctly, on the PVC hands on for the bathroom, you have to lay a san-tee on it's back. I think the test facilitator explains that before the test. 

As far as thread pipe count, I don't remember them counting threads. They just want to see if you can hand thread galvanized pipe, I believe. 

And when you solder a couple of fittings together, you have to cut the fitting in half with a band saw so they can see your solder penetration. 

You'll do fine if you just carefully follow the instructions.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks. Butterflys in me tummy! Lmao! At least if i fail i will be with the other million who failed and i will know what to expect 2nd go round.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I passed the practical 100 on the rough in,got the ABS which is the one with the santee on its back. I passed with a 230. Needed 210 to pass. Not sure of point total if you ace all parts. Really feel good about the written also. Prolly fail it saying that but i think i passed. I will find out in a few weeks.. i couldnt find how many ounces of sheet copper you use for a shower pan uand i had a lil problem with the part where you have to figure out pipe length on the diagram with th wye and 45 cast. All in all i did good by NOT having to do the hands on again...


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

The Plumber Man said:


> Thanks.. Im hopeful. Working on the formula for a 45° offset now. Kinda know how to do it but showing it on paper the way THEY want is the issue.
> I also heard the want you to lay a 2" tee on its back for the tub vent on one of the lay outs and im assuming plug the p-trap into the end of the tee and swing it to catch the tub.
> One question is on the hand threading the pipe
> Is 13 threads or 14 the proper thread count when hand threading gas pipe? Assuming its 3/4 or 1/2



I thought the thread count was 9 or 10?


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

They never checked my threads. From what i found on a chart 14 for 3/4 & 1/2.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Fkn fantastic !!!


----------



## clnstex (Mar 16, 2015)

Good news that's Great!


----------



## matt38 (Oct 31, 2015)

Johns_TPS said:


> I am now a Journeyman plumber!


If you open your own company imagine your journeyman plumber test times 100. Plumbing clientele, marketing, state plumbing test, insurance, GAS, GAS, GAS, and more GAS, bad clients, clients that don't pay, more HIGH priced plubing advertising, among other things. But it can be done 100% and be successful!!! I Love It Plumber Hollywood Fl


----------

